# App payante effacée



## Pooki (10 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai perdu pas mal d'applications sur mon iphone (je vous passe les détails) dont certaines payantes, de 0,79 à 14,99. Il me semblait avoir lu que lorsqu'on l'avait achetée, on pouvait la télécharger à nouveau gratuitement avec notre compte itunes. Lorsque je vais sur l'App Store, il me les propose mais en payant. Comment faire SVP?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Il n'était pas interdit de faire des sauvegardes


----------



## Pooki (10 Septembre 2009)

....Merci pour ce conseil je n'y avais pas du tout penser. Cette réponse m'aide beaucoup. Pour tout t'expliquer, mon iMac a planté pendant une synchronisation, conclusion: perte de certaines appli. sur l'iPhone et pertes de l'integralité de mon HDD sur iMac. Heureusement toutes les données importantes de mon iMac était enregistré sur un HDD externe, mais je n'avais jamais penser sauvegardé la sauvegarde de mon iPhone.


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2009)

Normalement c'est gratuit en effet.

Essaye de contacter le SAV d'Apple, ils te donneront la marche a suivre voir te remettront automatiquement tes applications en chargement.


----------



## Pooki (10 Septembre 2009)

Oui, je vais essayer de faire ça, je pense que ca sera plus simple. Je te tiens au courant Gwen.


----------



## r e m y (10 Septembre 2009)

Pooki a dit:


> ....Merci pour ce conseil je n'y avais pas du tout penser. Cette réponse m'aide beaucoup. Pour tout t'expliquer, mon iMac a planté pendant une synchronisation, conclusion: perte de certaines appli. sur l'iPhone et pertes de l'integralité de mon HDD sur iMac. Heureusement toutes les données importantes de mon iMac était enregistré sur un HDD externe, mais je n'avais jamais penser sauvegardé la sauvegarde de mon iPhone.



Dans la sauvegarde des données importantes du HDD du Mac, est-ce que tu as sauvegardé tout ton dossier "Utilisateur"?
Ou eventuellement tout le dossier /Musiques?

Si oui, tes applications ont dû être sauvegardées (dans le dossier /Musiques/iTunes/Mobile applications  ou un nom approchant...)
IL suffit de les remettre en place


----------



## Pooki (10 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Dans la sauvegarde des données importantes du HDD du Mac, est-ce que tu as sauvegardé tout ton dossier "Utilisateur"?
> Ou eventuellement tout le dossier /Musiques?
> 
> Si oui, tes applications ont dû être sauvegardées (dans le dossier /Musiques/iTunes/Mobile applications  ou un nom approchant...)
> IL suffit de les remettre en place


Nan j'ai plus rien. Mais j'ai réussi à ravoir mes applications, c'était tout bête en fait. Avant mon iTunes était sur mon compte français pas défaut et là depuis la réinstallation de mon iMac, il était sur mon compte US. Donc forcement il ne savait pas que j'avais acheté ça sur le store français. En tout cas merci beaucoup pour votre aide. Maintenant je penserais à mettre sur mon HDD externe une copie de mon iPhone


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)

Normalement, quand tu clique sur "achter" une application que tu as déjà acheté, iTunes te propose simplement de la retélécharger.


----------



## treizep (12 Septembre 2009)

C'est super simple de tout récupérer. A partir d'iTunes tu vas sur ton comptes, tu affiches la liste de tes achats, tu notes tout et tu les achètes les unes après les autres et ça te coutera rien.


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Il n'était pas interdit de faire des sauvegardes&#8230;



Bon apple dans sa grandeur d'âme a pensé à mettre à disposition gratuite le re-telechargement depuis l'iphone, remarquez que cela fonctionne sur n'importe quel iphone sans limite de nombre  (bon faut plus synchroniser après :rateau: )


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Ce qui m'intéresse c'est la sauvegarde de l'iPhone à mettre sur un HDD, utilisateur perpétuel de TM, j'aimerais savoir si c'est OK rien qu'avec ça? 

Tout est bien qui finit bien!


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2009)

l'iphone est un copie de itunes.
Si tu sauvegarde itunes tu sauvegarde l'iphone.


----------



## Pooki (13 Septembre 2009)

hélas, je n'avais copier que le dossier musique.


----------



## naas (13 Septembre 2009)

Pooki, achete une application que tu as déjà acheté et Apple va alors te dire "vous avez déjà acheté cet article voulez vous le télécharger a nouveau gratuitement ?"
Et tu dis Oui


----------



## Pooki (13 Septembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Pooki, achete une application que tu as déjà acheté et Apple va alors te dire "vous avez déjà acheté cet article voulez vous le télécharger a nouveau gratuitement ?"
> Et tu dis Oui


Comme cité un peu plus haut, j'ai réussi. C'était juste parce que j'étais connecté sur mon compte iTunes US et non mon compte iTunes français.


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Pooki a dit:


> Comme cité un peu plus haut, j'ai réussi. C'était juste parce que j'étais connecté sur mon compte iTunes US et non mon compte iTunes français.



C'est bien pour toi! N'hésite pas à nous recontacter! =)


----------

